# SigSauer 1911 Target



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2015)

In the wee early hours of April 1st, some yahoos decided to drive an SUV through the back wall of my favorite gun shop. They snatched about $10,000 worth of guns and did about $100,000 in damage.
The shop was open for business despite this, so Sue and I dropped by. This a family shop and they're really nice people. So I decided to do my part to help them maintain a positive cash flow by buying this. No, I didn't buy it because my Para P14-45 looked lonely, as the only 1911 in the gun closet. No, I didn't buy it because I wanted a new toy.
I was trying to help this family, and the local economy. Really. Honest. That's why I did it.












I have not taken it to the range yet. I've detail stripped it and cleaned it (am I the only one who detail strips a brand new gun?), and it seems a solid piece. Tolerances are tight, and the trigger, hammer, slide and magazine operations are smooth and slick. I should be able to get it to the range next week, and I have high expectations.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2015)

Details:
If you're at all familiar with the 1911, you already know what the gun is like. The only real variance from the norm is that SigSauer uses an external ejector. 
Trigger pull is light and sharp. 
Since this is the Target model, it has match grade everything and fully adjustable sights.
It comes with two 8-round magazines.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 11, 2015)

Well I didn't make it to the range this week because of a bout of XueFLu, but there is news. 
Just got word that the people involved in this smash and grab burglary have been arrested. 
Turns out these geniuses never considered the possibility that there would be cameras recording during their break in...


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 12, 2015)

I like it.  And nice job doing your part to help the local shop owners.  I wonder if I can use that excuse on my wife


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 16, 2015)

You shoot this Pig yet?  Im interested in your thoughts


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 16, 2015)

I have not. I've been sick with the XueFlu all week so my activities have been severely curtailed. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------

